# First button not dumped into mini firebrick!



## rfd298 (May 6, 2010)

Here is a tiny button I made today from fingers. Total weight is 2.03 g I still need to give it a hot Sulfuric bath to get rid of a little borax, but at least I didn't dump this one into the mini firebrick. I'm sticking with the small batches now till I perfect AP.


----------



## Noxx (May 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## philddreamer (May 6, 2010)

Sweeeeet! :lol: 

philddreamer


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 7, 2010)

from that angle looks like a golden egg. cute!


----------



## samuel-a (May 7, 2010)

good job.

i'll suggest you to practice AR on it.
it will serve you well, either for purity and learning of the technic.

good luck


----------



## shyknee (May 7, 2010)

Very very nice!!
seeing new buttons makes me happy


----------



## hphoa (May 8, 2010)

nice egg about 400 grams of fingers!!


----------

